# Where to buy office supplies in bulk



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone know the cheapest source of office supplies (stationery, photocopiers etc) in Dubai? Where do the larger companies in Dubai buy their office supplies. Thanks.


----------

